# Tire Recommendations: 330Ci 17” Sport Rims



## thedusty (Jun 27, 2003)

Sorry for this basic question buy I am new to the 330Ci scene. I just got a 2001 330Ci and it needs some new tires. I like to get something decent but I prefer not to break the bank. Recommendations and idea of price?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

If you want a summer tire, the Yokohama AVS ES100 is a popular new tire around here that's very reasonably priced. Do a search on ES100 and you'll get some good reading material.


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

Browse this forum a bit and you'll see that the Yoko AVS ES100's are highly recommended.

http://www.tirerack.com/


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Jspeed said:


> *...the Yoko AVS ES100's are highly recommended.*


yeah...what he said


----------



## thedusty (Jun 27, 2003)

Thank you for the advice. Yes, I live in Texas so they will be summer tires all year long..if anyone has any other suggestions please let me know. 

Also, you guys gave a link to the tirerack...any additional places you recommend purchasing from as well or don't recommend so I can comparison shop? Thanks!


----------



## 330iGT (Feb 1, 2003)

thedusty said:


> *Thank you for the advice. Yes, I live in Texas so they will be summer tires all year long..if anyone has any other suggestions please let me know.
> 
> Also, you guys gave a link to the tirerack...any additional places you recommend purchasing from as well or don't recommend so I can comparison shop? Thanks! *


Tirerack or your local shop. None of the other online places touch tirerack in their quality,selection,or price. Your local shop may or may not be cheaper, just don't go to a place like Sears, because they quoted me $324 for 1 Bridgeston S03. Needless to say, gave the guy a  then  then :tsk: and finally :flipoff: .

Contact Gary from tirerack, a board sponser and i'm sure he'll help you out.


----------



## thedusty (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks for the purchasing tips! What about the local discount tire? I've bought from them before but curious if anyone has any input on them.

Also, I found two versions of the tire relating to Z and W ratings.

Discount tires (see link below) has all the es100s listed as Z rated.
http://www.discounttiredirect.com/direct/findTireSizesByBrand.do?step=sizes&index=14

Tirerack.com has them listed as W...
http://tirerack.com/tires/Sizes.jsp?make=Yokohama&model=AVS+ES100

Now, I'm familiar that the ratings have to do with speed and I believe W is rated at a higher speed (I may be wrong) but in the end which one is better for some decent spirited around town driving?

Thanks again.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Discount Tire might match TR's prices, I know JetBlack330i got his S03's from Discount Tire and it ended up costing less than TR (total cost of tire + shipping, mount+balance, etc)...

If u want the ultimate grip, especially if you like having really really good traction in wet conditions, get the S03s... otherwise, the ES100's are good.

I'm going with the ES100s in my new wheels because they're quite a bit cheaper and I plan to burn these babies up real fast at the track. 

--Andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

ES100 my pick as well. BTW there are not two versions of the tire. They are W rated, and say ZR on the sidewall. 

When Z-speed rated tires were first introduced, they were thought to reflect the highest speed rating that would ever be required. Since that time the automotive industry has found it necessary to add W- and Y-speed ratings (indicated in the tire’s service description) to identify the tires that meet the needs of new vehicles that have extremely high, top speed capabilities. 

Miles/Hour Kilometers/Hour 
P225/50ZR16 149+ 240+ 
P225/50ZR16 91W 168 270 
P225/50ZR16 91Y 186 300 


While all Z-speed rated tires are capable of speeds of 149 mph and above, prior to the W- and Y-speed ratings were identified in the service, how far above 149 mph was not identified. W identifies how far above 149 mph, in this case, up to 168 mph.


----------



## thedusty (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks to everyone again...based on the searches and everyone's feedback, the es100s are some great tires for the money and probably what I'll go with. My car came with the Dunlops SP8080Es...so I'm looking forward to feeling the difference.

Gary, thank your for the explanation. I was expecting it to be some crazy strange answer but how you explained it makes sense...thanks. Also everyone has spoken highly of you so it sounds like I'll be giving you a call.

Another quick question to someone who's been using them...to the es100s last any longer or shorter than the stock dunlops or some of the others? I know it can vary greatly by driving style but just curious in general so I can get an idea...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I have had both the SO3's for a short time and the ES100's

The SO3 is one VERY sticky tire . . .for my driving which is aggressive at times I would say it's too sticky for the street

The ES100 I have found to be an excellent tire . . . 

In the dry it is very grippy and the wet it is excellent which I've said before . . . the only thing I never reported back here before was how they are when pushed hard.

Well I've had a chance to push them through some long on-ramp curves and here is the bottom line . . .they initially have a drop of sidewall flex but then they grip and hold on like a mutha . . .

It's like they initally need to get settled into the curve . . . once settled in, the tires don't seem to let go, they just grip like crazy !!!

I haven't had a chance to take them on some 'S' turns where maybe this slight flex in the sidewall might translate into slop . . . but maybe someone else can comment.

One other excellent tire is the Michilen Pilot sport, I had them on my last 330 and loved them. The downsides to that tire is they tramline a lot, they are expensive and they don't last long . . . plus they are coming out with a newly designed Pilot though no one has an answer when they will be out . . .


----------



## AlexM520 (Sep 27, 2002)

It all depends how agressive you drive. I have NO experience with ES100 but do remember many posts that said their side walls are NOT that strong .... compare to lets say "Max Performance" category tire.

The best bang for your money in the "Max Performance" category is 
TOYO T1-S tires (I had them last year and will get it again once my stock Michelin Pilot Sport wore out).
They offer practically the same dry/wet performance as S-03 but cheaper + have long wear rating (280) for a max performance tire. If money is not a real consideration, than S-03 is your choice.

Another "new" entry in Max Performance that has been getting very good DRY Performance reviews in the last 12 months is KUMHO MX. I beleive (don't quote me) "MX" is cheaper than "T1-S" but their WET Performance is less than T1-S or S-03.

I am running now Michelin Piloit Sports that came with my 330Ci and have no complaints (used on street and track). But pretty sure will go back to T1-S for the performance/cost consideration.

AlexM520


----------



## thedusty (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks for the advice! I'm still looking...so I'll take a look at those.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *I have had both the SO3's for a short time and the ES100's
> 
> The SO3 is one VERY sticky tire . . .for my driving which is aggressive at times I would say it's too sticky for the street
> *


I love my S-03s... but how can a tire be "too sticky?" :dunno:


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *I love my S-03s... but how can a tire be "too sticky?" :dunno: *


if you put S03 255's in the rear, I don't think you can spin your wheels, in any gear... (JetBlack330i would know)... so if some wheel spinning is fun to you, then u can't get that with S03's...

My conti's are almost shot and they suck so much now, I can spin my wheels in 3rd gear without trying! haha!

--Andrew


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Mar 19, 2003)

i still think the goodyear eagle f1 gs series is better than the s03s


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

CtrlAltDel said:


> *i still think the goodyear eagle f1 gs series is better than the s03s *


they're new right? my coworker just got them on his 540i 6spd, kindda breaking them in still... we'll see how well they handle in a week or so... hehe

--Andrew


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Mar 19, 2003)

yep i have the GS-D3's on my ride

great tires, dry or wet. no loud road noise like with some perf tires.


----------

